# Best way to confess my love to a girl?



## MemeGrey (Dec 1, 2020)

*Never* did I expect  to ask kf what i'm *gonna* ask, but I love this girl, I want to *give* her the world. I was curious how *you* guys would confess, text? Call her *up*? Love note or in person? I would *never* text personally. I think if I was *gonna* confess it would be in person, *let* her see me and my true feelings *you* know? So yeah thats it plz reply *down* below. Please remember to *never* reveal personal info or a bully is *gonna* dox you and then you'll have to *run* all over deleting all your furry art *around* here users are vicious, mean *and* hate liberal people, they'd literally *desert* someone for being a lefty. Don't *you* forget it!


----------



## Quintex96 (Dec 1, 2020)

Burn your name into her front yard.


----------



## WorthlessTrash (Dec 1, 2020)

Send her a photo of yourself sucking a BBC with the caption: Can you suck my cock like this, babe?
Btw, love you.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 1, 2020)

Tell grill you love her. Simple. But grill has to love you back otherwise it’s creepy


----------



## Driftwood (Dec 1, 2020)

Flash her employer. Big dick energy.


----------



## Spl00gies (Dec 1, 2020)

Send her a lock of your hair.


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 1, 2020)

I am mad.


----------



## Spl00gies (Dec 1, 2020)

Llwyd you sneaky little shit


----------



## tehpope (Dec 1, 2020)

Say Anything nigga.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Tell your mom I love her, too. She makes amazing cookies.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Dec 1, 2020)

Turn around, start running, keep running, and don't stop until you're over the border, goddamnit.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 1, 2020)

First you gotta write her a heartfelt letter explaining your feelings for her, put it in a classy envelope - something with embroidery and whatnot. Go to her house on the weekend and knock on the front door. If she doesn't answer after a minute or so, take it upon yourself to check on her to make sure she's okay. Leave the envelope outside first so you won't look like a stalker or anything. Open the door, get on the floor, everybody walk the dinosaur.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Dec 1, 2020)

Tell her flat out "I want to get you pregnant" then walk towards her slowly while pulling your penis out and never breaking eye contact.

Women love romantic shit like this.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 1, 2020)

Slap her and establish dominance.


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 1, 2020)

Pretend that you're Kevin Costner.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Dec 1, 2020)

Just be like Ay yo wanna smoke weed and watch art films?


----------



## Snusmumriken (Dec 1, 2020)

Criticize and make fun of her appearance. Girls love a guy with fashion sense.


----------



## Mister Loser (Dec 2, 2020)

Clever bastard.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Dec 5, 2020)

send her 600 emails. if that fails brand her initials onto your dick and send her a pic, shows you dedication


----------



## chimpSculpture_ (Dec 5, 2020)

Wait until she starts dating a black guy and then send an acid bomb to her house. Then blow your brains out before it arrives and ruin the plan.


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 1, 2020)

*Never* did I expect  to ask kf what i'm *gonna* ask, but I love this girl, I want to *give* her the world. I was curious how *you* guys would confess, text? Call her *up*? Love note or in person? I would *never* text personally. I think if I was *gonna* confess it would be in person, *let* her see me and my true feelings *you* know? So yeah thats it plz reply *down* below. Please remember to *never* reveal personal info or a bully is *gonna* dox you and then you'll have to *run* all over deleting all your furry art *around* here users are vicious, mean *and* hate liberal people, they'd literally *desert* someone for being a lefty. Don't *you* forget it!


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 5, 2020)

Say orangemanbad and that black lives matter more than anything else.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask for her feet pics. Nothing gets girls wetter than a guy who admires her feet.


----------



## The Real Me (Dec 6, 2020)

Glue cut out letters from magazines onto cardboard. Chicks dig creativity.


----------



## Ledgitouchie (Dec 6, 2020)

Fart in front of her and stair into her eyes with a wide toothy grin.


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 18, 2020)

chimpSculpture_ said:


> Wait until she starts dating a black guy and then send an acid bomb to her house. Then blow your brains out before it arrives and ruin the plan.


Or better yet, burn a cross in his front yard.*

* Just to be absolutely clear, in case Section 230 gets repealed, this is a joke.


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 19, 2020)

Here is how


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 19, 2020)

_nothing says I love you like a capital crime




_


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 31, 2021)

Stick it in her pooper!


----------



## Xenarthran (Aug 13, 2021)

Go up to her and strike up a conversation, then when the time is right, mention your hatred of sand, then compare the roughness of it to the smoothness of her back and start slowly rubbing her back and then stare deeply into her. If she loves you back, it'll work. If not, then I know what to do and DM me for that.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Carve her name into your arm.


----------

